# Need to slow down the angle rams on my skid. inline restrictors of some sort??



## trqjnky

i have a 9 ft western blade i just finished up for my skid. all works great, but it angles at mach 9 speeds! i heard that there are some restrictors to slow them down? what am i looking for and where can i get them?


----------



## Chris112lee

Try running smaller hoses, or run some couplers reducing your 3/8" (or whatever size your runing) hoses down to a 1/4" fitting, then back to 3/8.

Just need to reduce the flow of oil to the rams.


----------



## davidhoypt

We have used orfices in the lines, smaller hoses (1/4"), "dial" style valves in the lines as well as cross over relief valves. I think the "perfected" version is 1/4" hose with a cross over relief valve. It's the most effective and cost efficent.


----------



## SNOWLORD

Just run down to your local Catco or whatever hydraulic place you have and they will have what you need.


----------



## Greenery

I got Inline restrictors from my dealer. They have about a 1/16" hole, they helped a bunch but it will still slam a little at the end of the stroke. Just don't do what another dealer had suggested to me which was to drill a small hole in a quarter and place that in the coupler first it will bend the quarter which in turn will restrict the flow completely.


----------



## basher

1350psi crossover relief valve


----------



## Rod (NH)

1/4" hoses were not enough of a restriction on my skid. A cross-over relief is for a different function altogether. Here's what you need:










Speed of angle is adjustable to suit your fancy. Mine are only open a little from full closed. That provides a nice even angle speed with essentially no slamming at the end of the stroke - about the same action as on my truck.

All components available from Surplus Center at:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/hydraulic.asp?catname=hydraulic


----------



## purpleranger519

If you don't have a cross over relief valve in place and you hit a curb with the plow your going to damage the hydraulics on your skid steer.


----------



## purpleranger519

trqjnky;1326859 said:


> i have a 9 ft western blade i just finished up for my skid. all works great, but it angles at mach 9 speeds! i heard that there are some restrictors to slow them down? what am i looking for and where can i get them?


You can pick up flow restrictors at any tractor supply but you need a cross over relief valve also or you will damage your hydraulics if you hit something.


----------



## Philbilly2

greenery;1326960 said:


> I got Inline restrictors from my dealer. They have about a 1/16" hole, they helped a bunch but it will still slam a little at the end of the stroke.


That is the same thing that I have. They install inline just before the rams.


----------



## Rod (NH)

I agree with the desirability of a cross-over relief valve (CRV), not only to protect the hydraulics but also to protect the plow itself. If you hit something solid in the wrong way without a CRV, somethings got to give. It's an additional safety feature that applies to situations not covered by trip-edge or full-trip plows. My older Fisher truck plow hydraulics has the function built into the control valve so a separate valve is not required. A skid does not have such a function built in, hence the need for a separate valve. Unfortunately, no CRV can protect a fully angled plow if the trailing end hits something solid, like a frozen snowbank. 

I don't recommend locating any restrictor device between the CRV and the rams. That would restrict the function of the CRV. The flow path from one cylinder, through the CRV to the other cylinder should be as free as possible so the CRV can do its thing and prevent impact damage. I'm assuming the use of typical identical single acting cylinders here. 

Regarding the restrictors used, please note in my diagram above that I use restrictors with built-in check valves for one-way restriction only. That is because the system relief on my skid is 1000 psig higher than the rated operating pressure of the plow cylinders. I did not want to exceed the cylinder pressure rating at the end of the stroke when the skid system relief would come into play, even though that's only for a very short time. The check valves permit free flow back to the tank and allow the 2000 psig settings in the CRV valve to also protect the cylinders from overpressure from the skid hydraulic system.


----------



## Greenery

Sounds like good info. I will be installing a CRV on mine before the season starts. I ran it last year without but it sounds like a good idea to do so.


----------



## wizardsr

greenery;1326960 said:


> I got Inline restrictors from my dealer. They have about a 1/16" hole, they helped a bunch but it will still slam a little at the end of the stroke. Just don't do what another dealer had suggested to me which was to drill a small hole in a quarter and place that in the coupler first it will bend the quarter which in turn will restrict the flow completely.


LOL. Lemme guess... Lano?


----------



## trqjnky

Can someone help me get the right crossover valve?


----------



## JayN.E

trqjnky;1331174 said:


> Can someone help me get the right crossover valve?


Could someone post up a link with a cross over that they have used? I am building a fisher plow for my skid and could use a little help.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-4019-50-H&catname=hydraulic

Would this work?


----------



## LON

Will work fine. Most of the ones we use are set for 1800psi.


----------



## JayN.E

Do you know of a website I can order an in line flow reducer?


----------



## purpleranger519

Tractor supply has Flow reducers.


----------



## leolkfrm

2 adjustable restrictor valves, 1 for each line

crossover is a good idea, for protection

also bolt a piece of rubber on the sides for running along curbs( old pushbox scraper blade works great)


----------



## jomama45

I have two skid plows, one with adj. restrictors, one with simple 1/16" orrifice restrictors. IMO, skip the adjustable ones, save the money & headaches (unless you're the type that has to constantly "tinker") and buy the $3 restrictors...........


----------



## JayN.E

jomama45;1545431 said:


> I have two skid plows, one with adj. restrictors, one with simple 1/16" orrifice restrictors. IMO, skip the adjustable ones, save the money & headaches (unless you're the type that has to constantly "tinker") and buy the $3 restrictors...........[/QUOTE
> 
> Would you by chance happen to know of a website I could order those 1/16th restrictors?


----------



## jomama45

Northern Tool has the adjustable ones, for about 3-4 times the price of the non-adjustable. I've always got mine from the local implement/ag dealer. Not sure I'd be willing to rely too much on the valves from Northern either.....


----------



## MatthewG

Anyone have any new input? I am building one from a 10' western and will have a local shop build the hydraulic lines with flow reducers. I'm going to skip the CRV for now as it will mainly be a prototype.

Take a look at my progress, I am following the route of a different style as shown in the picture of the newer western.


----------



## jomama45

Those "Heavyweights" are certainly stout, and stand up well to the abuse that a skid steer will throw at them.

I don't think much has changed though, I'd still highly recommend the CRV, as you'll have to make an entirely new set of hoses to connect to the CRV when you realize you need one. I don't see the logic in trying to save a hundred bucks on the front end when it will likely cost you much more than that in un-needed abuse to the plow in the long term. I learned the hard way, and I'll never set another one up without the CRV.......


----------



## basher

jomama45;1653188 said:


> I'd still highly recommend the CRV, as you'll have to make an entirely new set of hoses to connect to the CRV when you realize you need one. I don't see the logic in trying to save a hundred bucks on the front end when it will likely cost you much more than that in un-needed abuse to the plow in the long term. I learned the hard way, and I'll never set another one up without the CRV.......


Some people only believe what they learn though attrition. After he spends some money fixing the problems created by the lack of a CRV he'll be recommending them like they were his own invention


----------



## rjigto4oje

basher;1653278 said:


> Some people only believe what they learn though attrition. After he spends some money fixing the problems created by the lack of a CRV he'll be recommending them like they were his own invention


Im also putting a plow on my skid here's a question if I angle the blade left or right and then shut off the aux hydraulics do I still need a crv I don't have a problem installing one I just would not know how to set the pressure on the crv


----------



## basher

rjigto4oje;1653315 said:


> Im also putting a plow on my skid here's a question if I angle the blade left or right and then shut off the aux hydraulics do I still need a crv
> 
> IMO Yes
> 
> I don't have a problem installing one I just would not know how to set the pressure on the crv


it's simple, make your life real easy and just buy one pre-set at 1350lbs, most decent ones come with instructions included. don't forget two more hoses.

You want to see a mess, leave out the CRV, use standard plumbing fittings and have the motor up on song when you angle.


----------



## rjigto4oje

basher;1653323 said:


> it's simple, make your life real easy and just buy one pre-set at 1350lbs, most decent ones come with instructions included. don't forget two more hoses.
> 
> You want to see a mess, leave out the CRV, use standard plumbing fittings and have the motor up on song when you angle.


I just called bobcat and they told me to run restrictors as the machine has a relief built into it he said he never heard of it can anyone post a pic of there set up


----------



## basher

rjigto4oje;1653332 said:


> I just called bobcat and they told me to run restrictors as the machine has a relief built into it


Set at what PSI?


----------



## rjigto4oje

basher;1653337 said:


> Set at what PSI?


The setup your running an pics would help


----------



## basher

rjigto4oje;1653362 said:


> The setup your running an pics would help


I'd have to go to a customers. I've built a dozen or more but don't own one myself.

here's one that would work well Cross over relief


----------



## purpleranger519

The picture basher posted is the same ones we use on all the skid plows. I can't imagine a mechanic that works at a bobcat dealership wouldn't know what one is. My bobcat dealership is who walked me through what I needed to do on my first one I built. Don't put one on though that way when you screw something up you can take to him and say, "here is what happens when you dont run one"


----------



## Antlerart06

My new Pro Tech has a CRV I'm going look at it see if there a flow adjustment its angles way to fast bang left bang right glad it has stops on it


----------

